# Gmail sync/notification does not go away



## travishamockery (Jun 11, 2011)

Question for you all. I'm coming from a Galaxy Nexus on Verizon and moved to the S3 now. On the nexus when I would delete or view an email in the gmail web page, the mail notification in the status bar would go away. Since I switched to the S3 I'm noticing this never happens and the notification for new mail remains even if I've deleted this through the web. I'm curious if this is normal and just a software bug or if I'm just the lucky one. Thanks all.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Goes away for me. Try setting up your GMail again, on the phone.


----------



## travishamockery (Jun 11, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Goes away for me. Try setting up your GMail again, on the phone.


Tried that already, thanks though. I'm wondering if it's rom related. I'm on Jelly Bean's Build 2. I'll try build 3 tonight and see. Any other input is welcome though.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

So you check it on PC and it clears on phone? Similar to hosted exchange/IMAP email? I'll test tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty sure it clears itself on delete on AOSP like a GNex, may be an issue with TW. I would test it but I'm literally about 5 minutes from walking out the door to work and I'm on AOSP. If no-one else has tested it by tonight I can do it then.


----------



## travishamockery (Jun 11, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Pretty sure it clears itself on delete on AOSP like a GNex, may be an issue with TW. I would test it but I'm literally about 5 minutes from walking out the door to work and I'm on AOSP. If no-one else has tested it by tonight I can do it then.


MistaWolfe yep that's exactly it.

Goose306 thanks appreciate it. I'll load up aosp tonight to test that theory unless you reply before then. Thanks again for the ideas guys.

Wonder why aosp would and tw wouldn't if that is the case. You'd think you would want that to be universal.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

If you give it time to resync it should clear. I have noticed that it takes much longer than AOSP to clear the notification, but eventually it works.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Just another reason to get rid of SuckWiz.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Just another reason to get rid of SuckWiz.


TouchWiz has come a long way and I actually like it...even after owning a GNex.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> TouchWiz has come a long way and I actually like it...even after owning a GNex.


Just a joke. Don't get your ass in an uproar.







I know it has it's fans, I'm just not one of them.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Goose is right. Twas my theory but I couldn't test last night. I'll try on TW today.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

